# Trained Blood Tracking Dog Wanted



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I am looking for a dog that has been trained in tracking blood trails for large game. Even better would be a dog that has also been trained to find sheds.

I have four kids that have wanted a dog for years. We have over an acre of land for the dog to run and would take very good care of it. 

We would be willing to adopt and/or purchase for a reasonable price a trained dog. Dog must be kid friendly and make a good family pet as well.


----------

